# Currency.. Bring Thai baht or dollars



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi everyone... thx for the patience for all the questions. 

Since I am in Thailand I have Thai baht but not sure if I can convert Baht to Peso at the Manila airport. Any recommendations! I can change to US dollars at airport in Bangkok but will be hit again in Manila when changing dollars to Peso. What is best route? 

This is only if I cannot convert to Peso's at the Bangkok airport.

Thanks Chris


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

lastyle7 said:


> Chris,
> 
> The Philippines love US dollars and pretty sure Thai Baht would be hard
> to convert. I could be wrong but never see any rates for Thai Baht. Only
> see rates listed for USA, South Korea and Japan on a regular basis.


Thank you.. will convert to USD. was hoping to avoid a double hit to convert.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have any plans to go back to Thailand (even for a short trip), why not just keep the Thai baht?

If youre talking about a sizable chunk of Baht, you may want to see if any other expats there would want to trade their USD for your THB.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> If you have any plans to go back to Thailand (even for a short trip), why not just keep the Thai baht?
> 
> If youre talking about a sizable chunk of Baht, you may want to see if any other expats there would want to trade their USD for your THB.


I ll bring some USD and then can use my Bangkok Bank card for extra cash. That BKK card works great in ATM's anywhere in Asia or even the US I have traveled. 

Chris


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Depending on the exchange rate but it might be lower if you exchange your baht to USD then to PHP. You can exchange Baht here in manila. I usually change my money at Sanry's, and Kabayan because they have higher rates. They have stalls on most of the malls. Like glorieta 2, Greenhills, Tirnoma, The fort beside brunos near burgos circle, robinsions galleria and other areas.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

pcarlos said:


> Depending on the exchange rate but it might be lower if you exchange your baht to USD then to PHP. You can exchange Baht here in manila. I usually change my money at Sanry's, and Kabayan because they have higher rates. They have stalls on most of the malls. Like glorieta 2, Greenhills, Tirnoma, The fort beside brunos near burgos circle, robinsions galleria and other areas.


Thanks.. I exchanged in Bangkok before I left... Brought dollars and peso's.... Fortunately, hotel and then Robinson grocery store had no problems with my Bangkok Bank card. 

Chris


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

most banks that claim to exchange Forex, especially PNB, give me a deer-in-headlight look when i say Singapore $, never mind Malaysian RM

Thai bhat ?

don't bother .... 

seriously ... stick with USD


----------

